# aw, little sweetie! havi-poo



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My friend sent this, and is thinking of contacting them.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/1478975804.html


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck to your friend! I hope they make a good match.


----------

